

Show HN: Easy Recipes(5 ingredients or less) my first released project. - codepost
http://www.easymun.ch/

======
stfu
Great idea - I love simple and easy food. Things I would love to see are some
form of "sorting" for: \- finding the ones with least amount of ingredients or
finding perfect ingredients combinations (i.e. make 5 different meals out of
these 10 ingredients) \- filter out recipes with ingredients that get spoiled
relatively fast (milk,eggs) \- vegetarian/low fat/low calorie stuff

------
jamesbritt
Looks attractive, but a) I see no way to search for anything (such as
"vegetarian") and b) I'll never contribute if I have to use Twitter or
Facebook for authorization.

So, it looks nice but for me I don't see how it beats just Googling for stuff

~~~
codepost
Its just an easy way to look for recipes basically, you don't have to know
what your looking for just browse. A search feature would be useful though.

The authorisation is only if you want to save favorite recipes. Other than
that you can use the whole site the same way.

------
codepost
I think sorting is what I'll work on next. I like the idea of filtering out
recipes based on ingredients as well. Thanks for checking it out.

------
pasbesoin
OT: I've been considering registering one or more Swiss domains. Anything
noteworthy in your experience doing so?

